
What Mueller's latest indictment reveals about US and Russian technical spycraft - technics256
https://theintercept.com/2018/07/18/mueller-indictment-russian-hackers/
======
BrandonMarc
The article's sub-headings are fascinating reading by themselves.

\---

• _The Russians Got Caught Because They Didn’t Compartmentalize Enough_

• _Russian Hackers May Have Leased Infrastructure From U.S. Providers Who
Talked to Investigators_

• _Several Other Companies Must Also Have Talked to Investigators_

• _The U.S. (or a Partner) Likely Compromised At Least Two GRU Officers’
Computers_

• _The U.S. Government Is Very Good at Tracking Bitcoin_

• _The Government Captured DMs and Emails Between WikiLeaks and Guccifer 2.0;
WikiLeaks Encouraged Misinformation About Source_

• _Whistleblower Reality Winner Is in Prison for Leaking Essentially the Same
Information Now Being Used as Evidence Against Russian Officers_

\---

# 5 should be very interesting to the HN community ...

